# More rattles



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Have Autotrail Cheyyene 634L and we have one heck of a rattle around the heater area. I found one screw missing which held on one bit of tin but apart from the rear electrical box which seems to be clipped on rather that bolted on ( i stand to be corrected) there does not seem anywhere that can be made firm , has anyone really corrected theirs?.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

A few years ago we bought an Autosleeper which came with the heater clagged onto the wall, it rattled from new untill I rolled up some aluminium foil and wedged it between the gas bits and the electric element.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

The rattling from our heater was driving me potty so called into Stewert Mouland and spoke to Alex McGonicle the service manager about it , he replied no problem , he removed the front panel revealing the two hammered finish panels , getting hold of first one revealed the fixings loose where upon he screwed them together and job done , well done Alex.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Our Cheyenne heater was making an almighty racket not so long back.

Turned out it was the front panel chattering against the cast metal fins of the gas heating exchanger.

Take the front panel off, gently bend the horizontal fins on the panel so that they are more at 45 degress to vertical - this should then provide enough clearance.

be careful with the bending though - the rivets holding the fins to the panel case are not that strong....if they break it is the devils own job to effect a repair (experience showing!!!).
regards
carl


----------

